# Player Wanted - 12th July



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 24, 2018)

I'm playing in a charity day on 12th July for The Dream Factory (http://www.yourdreamfactory.org/about-the-dream-factory.html) at Chigwell Golf Club. It's Â£75 for the day including dinner after. We're a person short and if anyone is interested please drop me a PM. I'm in a team with a guy from Youtube called William Murfitt (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChk4FSzCquynu0LB5-SFRtA) and an online golf magazine called Golfhacker. 

While we'd love to play well, it's more about having a good time so if you have an official handicap, fancy a laugh while raising money for a great charity let me know. Details here http://www.yourdreamfactory.org/events.html


----------



## DaveR (Jun 25, 2018)

Bit far for me but I'm surprised nobody has snapped up this chance to play with a forum legend!


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 25, 2018)

DaveR said:



			Bit far for me but I'm surprised nobody has snapped up this chance to play with a forum legend!
		
Click to expand...

Not just me but the editor of Golfhacker online mag who I believe is going to be bringing some goodies to share. We have a talented single figure guy (on youtube as William Murfitt) to bring some decent golf to proceedings. Great cause too


----------



## PieMan (Jun 25, 2018)

Fortunately I'm having my gonads decommissioned on 12th July......which ironically is also my wedding anniversary so quite apt!

And I'm still recovering from once playing 72 holes with Homer on a Macmillan Longest Day Challenge so I've done my duty!!! &#128521;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## User20205 (Jun 25, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Fortunately I'm having my gonads decommissioned on 12th July......which ironically is also my wedding anniversary so quite apt!

And I'm still recovering from once playing 72 holes with Homer on a Macmillan Longest Day Challenge so I've done my duty!!! ðŸ˜‰ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚ðŸ˜‚
		
Click to expand...

If only YouTube was around then. Iâ€™d have tuned into watch the car crash ðŸ¤£ðŸ¤£
Iâ€™d be up for this, unfortunately itâ€™s best if I donâ€™t play Chigwell.
I had an encounter with the 2013 lady captain in a bar in Estepona!!! I doubt she has recovered


----------



## DaveR (Jun 25, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Fortunately I'm having my gonads decommissioned on 12th July......which ironically is also my wedding anniversary so quite apt!

And I'm still recovering from once playing 72 holes with Homer on a Macmillan Longest Day Challenge so I've done my duty!!! &#62985;&#62978;&#62978;&#62978;&#62978;&#62978;
		
Click to expand...

My wedding anniversary too. Are we married??  :mmm:


----------



## chrisd (Jun 25, 2018)

PieMan said:



			Fortunately I'm having my gonads decommissioned on 12th July......which ironically is also my wedding anniversary so quite apt!
		
Click to expand...

I'm sure Homer could save a hospital visit, just stand close during a chip and 'job done' then play on &#128513;&#128513;


----------



## PieMan (Jun 25, 2018)

DaveR said:



			My wedding anniversary too. Are we married??  :mmm:
		
Click to expand...

That's why I'm getting my tubes done - we'd have bloody ugly kids!!! &#128521;&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## User20205 (Jun 25, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I'm sure Homer could save a hospital visit, just stand close during a chip and 'job done' then play on &#128513;&#128513;
		
Click to expand...

Would you use the linear or traditional method for the impromptu tube chopping ??


----------



## PieMan (Jun 25, 2018)

chrisd said:



			I'm sure Homer could save a hospital visit, just stand close during a chip and 'job done' then play on &#128513;&#128513;
		
Click to expand...

It would certainly be a lot cheaper!!!  

But I'm worried he'd miss!


----------



## PieMan (Jun 25, 2018)

therod said:



			Would you use the linear or traditional method for the impromptu tube chopping ??
		
Click to expand...

Well I'm a good old fashioned traditionalist at heart!! 

But hopefully the Doc is using something more reliable than Aimpoint...............


----------



## brendy (Jun 26, 2018)

Back on topic please folks.


----------



## User20205 (Jun 26, 2018)

brendy said:



			Back on topic please folks.
		
Click to expand...

You are correct.
Consider this a bump homie!! 
Come on folks, this would be a cracking day, you may even get on YouTube & itâ€™s for a good cause.


----------

